# Going to smoke a venison roast.....need help!!



## cklein (Nov 9, 2010)

I've never smoked or cooked venison before.  I know the meat is very lean and may dry out.  I've read about wrapping in bacon but I need some advice as to soak in a brine or not to.  If a brine is recommended...i am open to any recipe ideas and for how long to soak.


----------



## carson627 (Nov 9, 2010)

I suggest buttermilk.  You can add whatever spices you like.  It'll help remove some of the gamey flavor, tenderize and moisten the meat and add some "tang".

Good luck

Carson


----------



## dforbes (Nov 20, 2010)

Probably to late to post this but maybe you can use it next time

1 quart hot water

1/2 cup granulated sugar

1 quart apple cider vinager

1/2 cup franks hot sauce (or similar)

3lbs of deer roast

mix sugar in hot water till disolved. add vinager and hot sauce and mix well. put roast in large ziplock bag and pour mixture over. put in fridge for 48 hours turning every 10 hours or so to make sure it marinates evenly. Smoke at 225 degrees until an internal temperture of 170.


----------



## princess (Nov 20, 2010)

You can always brine anything. It never hurts and often helps.

The big thing to remember with brine is to season it with the flavors you will be using in sauces or sides. This cohesiveness really brings a table together. For venison, I'd add crushed (whack em once or twice with the back of your knife) juniper berries, GARLIC, a bay leaf or two and some rosemary sprigs. I'd also substitute 16 oz of water with a DARK burgundy wine.

Basic brine:

1 gallon of water

1 cup kosher salt

1/2 c sugar (or brown sugar or honey, depending on what I am making)

PLUS whatever seasonings I am using.

Obviously this doubles and triples well. Boil to dissolve, chill it.

I even freeze it so that I always have some on hand.

Depending on the thickness of roast, overnight brine in the fridge?

Post pics when you do it? I love deer season..


----------

